# Woohoo, New Plants Purchased



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Should add some nice color and some carpeting to my tank. Also purchased some dry ferts.

Dwarf Narrow-Leaf Subulata-Sagittaria 10

Cabomba, Red / Furcata (Cabomba piauhyensis) 2

Foxtail, Dragonfire (Myriophyllum tuberculatum) 1

Scarlet Fire Ludwigia (Ludwigia peruensis glandulosa) 1 

Glossostigma (Glossostigma elatinoides) 6

Cabomba, Purple (Cabomba pulcherrema) 2


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Cool, post pics when planted


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Will do, 2 of them have the same kind of coloring as the orange one in your tank.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

sounds good man, i just looked them up nice selection, cant wait to see pics Mike
Rob


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Very cool, wish my orange ones were real tho haha.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey Mike, where did you get them at


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here you go Rob.

Easy Life Aquarium Plant Habitat 20 to 30 gal.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks Mike


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

No problem man, it's a little dificult to navigate until you get the hang of it. And well just make sure they note the plant as aquatic. I saw 2 plants listed that are not aquatic.

plantgeeks.com I believe is a good site to confirm that they are aquatic if they are not clearly labeled.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you going to be able to keep the reds,red?Some will turn green in less than high light,or with high nitrates.BE sure to check and see.Thats a very nice list though,bet itll make your tank look fuller.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well they were fairly inexpensive, so this will be my first test run with colored plants. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

sounds good thanks again Mike for you adivce and help, im beginning to learn about all this


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

So am I Rob, I just picked up a book called Mini Encyclopedia - Aquarium Plants from Petsmart. Not a bad little read and ithas a decent list of plants in it.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i saw that at the new LFS here in georgetown, and the best thing its only 2 mins from my house, and they can order plants and everthing, im gonna get a list and have them order plants tomorrow, the downfall is it takes 7 days but they have a month warrenty on them so i guess thats good in your opinion what should i put in there,,by the way didnt mean to highjak your thrend Mike


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh no, it's ok man!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got my pound of dry ferts to play around with (MMN Formula). can't wait to get the new plants as well!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are they showing tomorrow or Friday?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking forward to seeing them in there Mike


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

No they said there was a problem with my order so I had to re-order them guessing they wont be shipping till tomorrow arriving Saturday maybe?

Same here Rob!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that stinks Mike, well i guess i no what our gonna be doing sat also lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

yes possibly fixing up a 150G Tank and setting up my 50G Tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

150G? Damn boy, you're going to go broke if you are filtering all these big tanks right.

I remember when I was buying and buying and it makes me smile to see you going though some of what I did, especially when it comes to larger tanks. Honestly, what slowed me down was I sat down and thought out all these things I wanted to do to each one (double filters (Eheims), planted, custom lighting (best way to get it right), planted substrate, pressurized CO2, etc..) and that part wasn't happening fast enough because I wanted to buy more tanks. So I made myself stop buying them until I got each one the way I wanted it. One thing I was not going to do was to buy critical items that I planned on replacing because I had to settle - unless I had to. Things like buying a filter to get them up, but not the one I really wanted - I got the one I wanted. I just didn't have the money to try and do that and still buying tanks. To fully plant a 125g tank all at once, the best way to do it, can cost well over $500 just in plants. It took me about 6 months to get where I am now, with everything bought I wanted. Now not sure if I want another, just want to concentrate on getting what I have - right. I have over $3k invested in each of my 125s and that doesn't count fish or the hundreds of plants in them. That is how my whole addiction has gone, lol. Looks like yours is going nicely


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

yes it IS! I have found however that I prefer the larger tanks I barely do a thing to this 100G, unlike the 30 or 37 or 20 or 10s i had setup at the same time.

The 150G leaks so I am hoping I can talk them way down from the 200$ they are asking for it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If that is for the tank only, you can get one for about $150 at Superpetz.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

tank low metal stand, not sure going to look at it tomorrow. and if they wont come down on the price then yeah I'll go buy something new or something for the current 100G.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

150g, where are you gonna put the couch, lol that would be cool man, i agree the bigger the easier to manage, i no mine is small but its easier than the 10 gallon, hope all works out so you can get it Mike


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rob your tank is bigger than I started with, and looks a lot better than anything I had to beginw with. Be proud of the tank you have and how you keep it looking good. I like it, can't wait to see what other plants you put in there.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

well you and ben and beaslbob and some others on here is why it is the way it is, this webiste was the greatest thing i ever found, thanks to you all it looks that good, you all give the advice and help with problems and i do the work but that is the best part, i learned alot so far from you all, i went in over my head but it all paid off, the palnts hopefully very soon


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rob72 said:


> 150g, where are you gonna put the couch, lol that would be cool man, i agree the bigger the easier to manage, i no mine is small but its easier than the 10 gallon, hope all works out so you can get it Mike


You know he is not going to move the couch...that'll be his sleeping spot when he comes home with another tank...*#3


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

she will probley put the couch on the porch for him to sleep on outside lol, that is if she even gives him anythign to sleep on


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

lol, nah I'd throw the couch out and buy another tank just to make her even more mad and then sleep on the floor.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> lol, nah I'd throw the couch out and buy another tank just to make her even more mad and then sleep on the floor.


Now that is an addiction!! You go Boy!!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

*h/b*NA**W


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

your crazy man, but i know what you mean i want another tank so bad but i have been cutoff tanks for awhile gotta save for a farm, but is addicting


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Save for a Farm? Hell yeah all that room for tanks, make sure it has a pond and wholly crap you'd be set.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL.

Okay on serious note...where are these plants going? If they are going in the 100g, I would call them tomorrow and add about another 50 of the dwarf sag. They are only like 16 cents each. I ordered 50 and put them in my 125g and they really didn't cover too much area. I could have easily put in another 100. I would at least bump the total to 25-30. Once they get going they will multiply. I wanted mine to completely cover an area, but it will be 2-3 months before they get there. Just a thought...I know how hard it is to get someone on the phone.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey ben is the dwarf sag what is in the front of you tank


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nah not looking for total coverage just at this point I have a lot of scaping in there to try and cover. just going to create a little patch and see how it does.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

either way mike i think it would look good


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

oh yeah should look great, nice little carpet that will hopefully start to take over the ground.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rob72 said:


> hey ben is the dwarf sag what is in the front of you tank


Which plant? The grassy looking one, or the one that has normal leaves in the center? Do you mean of the pics I posted in the TOTM contest?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> Nah not looking for total coverage just at this point I have a lot of scaping in there to try and cover. just going to create a little patch and see how it does.


Maybe you'll see what I mean when you get them. They are pretty tiny. I could put 50 in the front of my 29g and not cover it all.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Spoke to AZGardens, my plants are shipping today I will have them tomorrow and I had them double my order.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh you didn't order from AZgardens. Good luck on that one. I will never deal with them again.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Which plant? The grassy looking one, or the one that has normal leaves in the center? Do you mean of the pics I posted in the TOTM contest?


here is the pic, its the plants in the left cornor in the front, and the grass plants next to them, i really like them







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mike hope they show up tomorrow for you buddy cant wait to see them


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mike the ones in the left hand corner is crypt wendetti by the looks of them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

susankat said:


> Mike the ones in the left hand corner is crypt wendetti by the looks of them.


Yes, and the grassy plant to the right of them is blyxa japonica. It is an interesting plant. It doesn't look like it, but it is a stem plant. Will grow straight up with bushy sections along the stem. Most people will separate and plant like I have. I have only had them around 3-4 weeks. Some are ready to be culitivated already. I have it in all of my tanks now.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks Ben


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> Spoke to AZGardens, my plants are shipping today I will have them tomorrow and I had them double my order.


Well, hopefully all of them cichlids in that tank won't find the plants tasty. I think you have the most plants in a cichlid tank I recall ever seeing.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL well they do see to nibble I will be looking this weekend to find a way to prefilt by pumps and filter so the pieces of plants stop clogging them up.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Tank I will be picking up.

Large fish tank aquarium 6ft x 2ft x 2ft


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That is in my neighborhood. You should stop by.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks real nice Mec. Can't wait to see it with all the plants inside *chicken dance


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mike did you get the new plants today


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> That is in my neighborhood. You should stop by.


i'd love to stop by Ben. not sure at the moment exactly how i am going to get it since all I have is a jeep.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

how big is the tank Mike, i guess if i didnt have a brain fart i would have seen it lol

i have a big truck, pay the deisel and ill go get it for ya man


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What day did you plan to pick it up?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey Ben i think he is talking the tank, post 52 that is in MD, its a massive set up


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought you would have gone for this one: 125g Aqurium Fish Tank Like New Looks like a pretty good light on it and it's full of your kind of fish.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that looks really nice, not a bad deal either


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well it's horrible I can't get in touch with anyone so guessing it's gone. or not for sale any more.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats no good Mike, maybe you can get ahold of them this morning, did your plants show up yesterday


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

nope haven't seen the plants, can't even find tracking information either to check their status. but I got a call back for the SW tank and I'm picking it up today WOOHOO. Little more expensive but they say they added more equipment into the listing.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that really stinks man, let me guess there not open today either, post some pics of the tank once ya get it good luck getting it in the jeep


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Ben! This is just a test run I'm going to drain it out and do it right.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i like the new tank Mike, so what the plan for it, got any cool ideas


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No problem helping, Mike. Tank looks good. Sorry I didn't hang around longer to help setup, but I had to get home to get ready to go fishing this morning. Does that have water in it?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rob, nothing more than planting and some good scaping with rocks and driftwood like my other tank. I will be a lot more planned out than my other for sure with a good ammount of small carpet type plants in the foreground.

Ben, no problem at all I hope you didn't hit to much traffic going home. I really had to run and find my brothers dog. Which by the way was already back to the house when I got there. Have to replace one light bulb in the right fixture, but yup that's how it looks bare bones with water and lights on. 

I think I want to get some of that pellet clay and florite to mix with the peat moss then maybe just a mix of florite and the clay to hold the rest down.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get the bulbs from catalinaaquariums.com. Pretty inexpensive. I would get an extra as a backup.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben, can you post the full link copy and past of that address takes me to a search page.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i found a link for driftwood, they guy is close to me if you are interested might email and get some pictures if you like it, i could go get it and ship it to you just a thought for 40 bucks for the 3 peices
Fish tank Aquarium Drift Wood


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Catalina Aquarium - Catalina Aquarium


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I am doing something wrong or need to replace another light bulb, cause the fixture on the left also one has one light on. So that picture has both fixtures on with one light bulb each.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are dual switches on the back, right?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah one turns on the lights and one turns on the fans it seems anyway. i'll just get some new bulbs. with a few spares.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok well so far my experience with AZGardens has been rather pleasent. My order shipped as expected but the shipper delayed the delivery by 2 days one of the days included Sunday. So obviously all the plants arrived in some level of decomp or brown and dried/dead/dryed out.

Called AZ and they said they would ship a replacement order immediately and file their claim again the shipper. If this shipment goes as planed I'll be a happy customer. With a lot of plants if the dead ones come back to life.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

My tank is crazy full of plants at the moment and I didn't even get to put everything I ordered in. Looks like I'll get hooking up a second maybe third DIY CO2 system tonight. Hopfully when I look tonight more of the plants will have survived.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahem,wheres the pics of said super full planted tank?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

coming tonight when I get home.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Full...bleh. It looked pretty wide open to me. Even mine aren't full.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Full...bleh. I looked pretty wide open to me. Even mine aren't full.


BAH, you and your tanks Ben. Even your small one makes my big on look pathetic. But for a first time run at planting and limited funds/inadiquit supplies it's doing pretty good.*r2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have yet to see any evidence of "limited funds"....anyone else agree with that comment?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL, well I'm all set to settle in and get what I need to get these tanks runing at full force.  And again that you Ben I'm dying to get the wet/dry filter and lights working in that 125G Tank.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mike have limited funds, dont think he knows what that means lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL no I do a lot of stuff I shouldn't which is why my wife get's mad.

Pictures.
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=dscn5908.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_dscn5908.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=FTS-6-14.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_FTS-6-14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=TS-6-14.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_TS-6-14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=TS-6-14_2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_TS-6-14_2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=TS-6-14_3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_TS-6-14_3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=TS-6-14_4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_TS-6-14_4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=TS-6-14_5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_TS-6-14_5.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>
<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=TS-6-14_6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_TS-6-14_6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mike that looks freaking great man, i like alot


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

One FTS to round it out, can't wait for the replacement shipment to come in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did the plants I gave you make it okay that day?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that pic is great man, love the fish as well, the color they have and then the plants, cant wait to see it in a few months once the get growing and fill it up, did any of the plants make it or did they all die on the first shipment


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben, your plants made it just fine got them planted and have to see how they do.

Rob, some seemed to make it going to try a rescue atempt on some of the dead looking ones with good stems (thank you Ben for the tip).

The red plant is what I wanted to save is it seems to be doing the best.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

glad you could save some of the plants man, i sent ya a pm about a light and a peice of driftwood


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just talked to AZGardens and my new shippment is due to ship tonight 2day PM delivery and should arrive on Friday. woohooo!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hope they show up and in better shape this time man


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OOOh pretty! Thanks for the phenominal pics.Now you better slow down,lest your wife throw you out,lol.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am, I sold my 30G w/stand and a 10G.

but I bought two more fish on sale at petsmart today, which works cause I had a powerhead in the tank un screened and running. When i got home one of my fish where head first in there dead.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

sorry about your fish Mike, what kind did you get today


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Some african peacock that's new in Petsmart. Name way to long to remember. they seem very settled in.

Here's a picture of one of the new guys.


----------



## ashleykins (May 21, 2011)

Hi there, just popping in I read through your post and am very interested. I wanted to order from AZGardens, especially because I am in AZ (about 20min from them actually) and wanted to do local pick up. I ordered and asked and they absolutely refused. Then I read up on their reviews and decided to cancel. I hope your plants come ok though, not trying to discourage you! I just was scared off by all the bad publicity


----------

